

Almost like time travel: sitting down at an 1842 Pleyel piano for the first time - robertDouglass
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/opengoldberg/kimiko-ishizaka-plays-chopin-on-an-1832-pleyel/posts/1199388

======
coreyp_1
I hope support for this comes together!

~~~
robertDouglass
Thanks - me too! So far Kimiko's supporters have gotten the job done, a fact
for which she is eternally grateful.

